# A Fee Bay Buyer For Your BBL



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

This was posted today on a storage locker forum I belong too , I thought I would share it with You .
http://www.truth-or-consequences.com/idiots/zachchild/zachchild.html
Bob


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Me too! lol


I realize eBay isn't the same place it was once upon a time. Unlike the writer of that silliness, I've only been selling for 13 years. However, in that time, I've still seen a LOT of changes. Some good. Some bad. 
Frankly, I don't understand why people get themselves so worked up about eBay.

eBay is a venue, nothing more. If you don't like it, move one. 

For myself, eBay generates _far_ more traffic than I would ever see from any other venue, consequently I'm willing to put up with their rules. :shrug:
On the other hand, if you don't get enough of a payback from dealing with them, don't. 
It really is that simple... 


So far as the "feeBay" thing, I gotta say, compared to similar sales in the past, my fees have actually _dropped_ about 30% in the last year or so...


----------

